# Mlcs multi-joint spacing system



## wheelers45 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just ordered the system and new to the woodworking world, but excited to get started. How do I know the height of the board to use? If I use the 1/4 template does the height of the board have to be in multiples of 1/4"?
Any help would be appreciated.
Wheeler


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, it needs to be in multiples of 1/4", otherwise you'll have a short finger at one end.


----------



## wheelers45 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm using a 1/4 bit to make box joints on a 2 1/2 piece of stock. I keep getting a finger on one end and a gap on the other end. Am I using the wrong width of board? I thought 2 1/2 was a multiple of 1/4. Any ideas?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

That makes sense. The width of that slot at the end should be 1/4". When you cut the mating piece, you will use that piece as a spacer, so the first cut on the mating board will be slot, and there will be a finger at the end that fits into the slot on the first piece.

It's that way because 1/4 goes into 2-1/2 evenly. If the piece was 2-1/4 or 2-3/4 You'd have a finger on each end. Generally, that's considered the preferred look for box joints, but I've never gotten too fussy about, as long as they are evenly sized.

It's difficult explain it all in writing. Search around for videos and you'll get the idea much faster. You don't just cut fingers on a bunch of edges and expect them to fit up just right. There's a process you need to follow to ensure that your finished piece is correct.


----------



## wheelers45 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Rich for your reply it gives me hope. Really appreciate it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm glad I can help. I've been through it too and know how frustrating it can be. The jig you have looks well designed, so it's just a matter of working out the details and lots of practice.


----------

